# SNOW!



## Tom Schreck (Dec 12, 2010)

Upstate New York, Saturday...Hot coffee, no reason to leave a warm den, headphones and a Kindle....


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

Is it snowing?  Maybe I missed it by sleeping in.

Dawn


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

So far we've missed out on wintry precipitation in Oklahoma this season, but we are predicted to get our first good dose of it late this weekend and Monday.  I'm ready.  Kind of hoping in a perverse way that it will be bad and they will close our office at work next Monday!


----------



## stacyjuba (Jul 12, 2010)

There's snow out my window too, but just a couple inches. The weather people have been changing their minds about this storm every day. One day they say it will be five inches, the next, they say it will be less but snow showers all day. It all seemed to be over by the time I woke up, though. Decided to stay in anyway, though!


----------



## Scott Neumyer (Dec 8, 2010)

Sounds great to me! Snowing here in Central NJ as well!


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

No snow yet here in NYC...but speaking of snow has anyone read SMILA'S SENSE OF SNOW? A murder-mystery set in Denmark and Greenland, it was an international best seller & voted best book of the year by Time, Entertainment Weekly and People. SSOS was also a movie & I recall enjoying both tremendously. The protagonist is an Eskimo hunter & an expert on all the different kinds of snow, she's a spikey and out of the ordinary character. A fascinating setting, memorable characters, a great suspense read if you're in the mood...especially on a snowy day! Also, obviously, if you like Steig Larsson and The Girl Who, you'll like Smila.

Not yet in Kindle but here's the link...http://tinyurl.com/2dp4hke


----------



## stormhawk (Apr 29, 2009)

The panic on the news made me run out and get bread, milk, and eggs. 

So I'm watching the snow and enjoying my French toast. 

Kindle later. I don't want to get syrup on it.


----------



## Jowitch21 (Jan 3, 2011)

No snow here in the south of the UK.

when it does come I miss the snuggling in front of an open fire, reading by candle light. Oh but then I remember it was always my turn to fetch the coal.

Yes I am old


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

It finally hit around 3pm today.  Perhaps you're more downstate than I am.

Dawn


----------



## john_a_karr (Jun 21, 2010)

Snow showers here in glamorous Raleighwood, NC. No accumulation but expecting storm Tuesday.

I am done with the snow and cold. Just when I thought I was out ... they pull me back in ...


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2011)

Tom Schreck said:


> Upstate New York, Saturday...Hot coffee, no reason to leave a warm den, headphones and a Kindle....





Dawn McCullough White said:


> It finally hit around 3pm today. Perhaps you're more downstate than I am.
> 
> Dawn


Where are you both from? I'm from upstate New York! Plattsburgh, to be exact. Holla!


----------



## Karen (Feb 12, 2009)

Just a dusting here in Southern Maryland, YAY!  My brother who lives in White Plains, NY woke to more snow.


----------



## LaFlamme (Dec 9, 2010)

Maine. Snow. Of course, that's going to be a valid report nine months out of the year.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Just a dusting here in the Mid-Atlantic.

Just sayin.....


----------



## BrianKittrell (Jan 8, 2011)

It's actually supposed to start snowing in Mississippi sometime tomorrow.  This, of course, is bigger news than many other places because it hardly ever snows here.  You might see a good snow once in a decade or two.  To see it twice in one season, that can be very interesting.

It's also worth noting that when it snows in places like Mississippi, everything shuts down.  It might only be an inch or less of snow, but everything closes and runs for cover.  I've spent some time in Colorado when the snow formed walls on either side of the interstate taller than your car, so that makes it even funnier to me.


----------



## LaFlamme (Dec 9, 2010)

I guess you have to go west, into the desert, or into southern Cal. to get out of it altogether. Unreal.


----------



## BrianKittrell (Jan 8, 2011)

Either that or maybe Louisiana/So. Florida.  It never seems to snow there.  It always seems to come from Texas (and not snow on Louisiana) or Arkansas (and miss Louisiana completely).  By the time it gets to the narrow part of Florida (just after the panhandle), it turns to rain.


----------



## LaFlamme (Dec 9, 2010)

Back in the day, seemed like New England got hammered by snow non-stop while those down in Fla., Texas and pretty much all of the southern states were wearing t-shirts. Goofy weather the past decade or so.


----------



## Danielleqlee (Jun 21, 2010)

It's been blizzarding here in Alberta all day. We've shoveled three times already. lol
Supposed to snow about 20-25 cm total.


----------



## LaFlamme (Dec 9, 2010)

I dated a girl from Alberta. Calgary, to be specific. I never did figure out the fahrenheit to celsius conversion. I think that's what doomed the relationship.


----------



## Danielleqlee (Jun 21, 2010)

LaFlamme said:


> I dated a girl from Alberta. Calgary, to be specific. I never did figure out the fahrenheit to celsius conversion. I think that's what doomed the relationship.


lol, that's funny because C to F messes me up big time!


----------



## LaFlamme (Dec 9, 2010)

Yeah. Fortunately, Google does all that work for us now. God forbid we learn something new, eh?


----------



## Danielleqlee (Jun 21, 2010)

I'd rather have the snow than the bitter cold, that's for sure. I lived in a place waaayyyyy up north in BC for a few years, the first year I was there, we had a two week cold snap...-53 C...brb, have to google F...-63. 
My tires froze into a square shape. lol


----------



## LaFlamme (Dec 9, 2010)

That's really minus 63 fahrenheit? Those are martian temperatures. Yow.


----------



## Danielleqlee (Jun 21, 2010)

Yes, it was stinking cold, lol. There was a rash of black fingers and toes being amputated at the hospital that month. 
It's pretty common up there for it to get that cold though. Crazy money in the oilfield up there, absolutely crazy. The only reason people stay, believe me.


----------



## LaFlamme (Dec 9, 2010)

Well, huh. We don't have the oil. We just have lobster.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

.... Just started snowing in Dallas.


----------



## Learnmegood (Jun 20, 2009)

Geoffrey beat me to it!!

Snowing here in Dallas, though I think there is a 99.999 percent chance that we will still have school tomorrow. 

Great day to sit around in pjs watching football, though!


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Pretty heavy snow here in the general Dallas/North Texas area.  It's pretty, oh, once or twice, but you northerners can keep it as a general rule.   I'm looking less forward to the ice that's supposed to fall overnight and in the morning on top of the snow....it's no fun to drive on. At least it's not supposed to last long and will melt quickly, no doubt.


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

Snow?  What's snow, just something we see on the mountaintops around here.


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

Reporting in from Charlotte.  Trying to watch the playoffs but my TV screen has been taken over with storm-warning messages.  According to the amount of warnings flashing on my screen you would think we are expecting Armageddon tomorrow.  

Scott...yeay Central Jersey!  I moved to NC from there and expected it to be warmer.  Boy, someone pulled the wool over my eyes! (bar-um-pum)


----------



## Reyn (Feb 10, 2009)

BrianKittrell said:


> It's actually supposed to start snowing in Mississippi sometime tomorrow. This, of course, is bigger news than many other places because it hardly ever snows here. You might see a good snow once in a decade or two. To see it twice in one season, that can be very interesting.
> 
> It's also worth noting that when it snows in places like Mississippi, everything shuts down. It might only be an inch or less of snow, but everything closes and runs for cover.


I am right there with ya! I am in Alabama and we are supposed to get 4-8" then ice on top of that so people here have lost their minds! They have been hitting the grocery stores for 3 days now.

It hasn't even started to snow yet and every school, college, and daycare are already closed for tomorrow.


----------



## gadgetgirl003 (Mar 22, 2009)

Reyn said:


> I am right there with ya! I am in Alabama and we are supposed to get 4-8" then ice on top of that so people here have lost their minds! They have been hitting the grocery stores for 3 days now.
> 
> It hasn't even started to snow yet and every school, college, and daycare are already closed for tomorrow.


I just looked out my windows and the ground it totally covered with snow here in Georgia. All of the schools are closed tomorrow. Here I had been thinking that this was going to be a false alarm!!


----------



## jhanel (Dec 22, 2010)

Hey, Claw.... I'm in Oklahoma as well. Looking forward to our first reall good snow of the season.

Where are you in OK?


----------



## Reyn (Feb 10, 2009)

We are up to a little over 2 inches now and it hasn't been snowing that long.  So I guess it isn't going to be a false alarm for us either.


----------



## gadgetgirl003 (Mar 22, 2009)

People here in Georgia really panicked too. The grocery stores and Home Depots were packed with people having a hoarding mentality.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Yeah, I'm in Atlanta and this is the most I have seen since I moved here 8 years ago. I took this photo just about an hour in to the start. I guess I did not fly south enough!


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

huh I miss snow sometimes. People keep coming in my work while they are on their way to skiing and snowboarding. So jealous. Have fun in the snow!!


----------



## Strapped-4-Cache (Dec 1, 2010)

Atlanta area here as well.  Woke up to see about 3" of accumulation and LOTS of posts on Facebook from people thrilled to see it.  I spent 4 years in Nebraska, 4 years in Kansas and 3 years in England thanks to being a USAF dependent.  I thought living in Georgia would get me away from this stuff, but I guess not.


----------



## Indy (Jun 7, 2010)

Athens GA here, yay snow... I'm not going anywhere until thursday.


----------



## immadismom (Dec 23, 2010)

4 inches here, just north of Charlotte.  All of the schools are closed & fingers crossed that my office will close too!      Right now we're on a 3 hour delay, but it's still coming down pretty heavy, so we'll see when 9:30 rolls around what their update says....


----------



## Strapped-4-Cache (Dec 1, 2010)

Just double-checked with our company and the offices are open.  However, they tell us to "exercise caution when walking on the paved surfaces around the campus due to extremely slippery surfaces."  Um, yeah.  So, they want us to get to work, but don't want us to get hurt after we get there.

I've already called in and claimed a personal day.  I'm not risking my car's paint job or anything else just to get to my office and get stranded after this stuff turns to ice.  My warm bed and my TBR list is calling...


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Strapped-4-Cache said:


> Just double-checked with our company and the offices are open. However, they tell us to "exercise caution when walking on the paved surfaces around the campus due to extremely slippery surfaces." Um, yeah. So, they want us to get to work, but don't want us to get hurt after we get there.
> 
> I've already called in and claimed a personal day. I'm not risking my car's paint job or anything else just to get to my office and get stranded after this stuff turns to ice. My warm bed and my TBR list is calling...


Very wise choice! When you live in a city not use to this type of weather it makes it even more dangerous to try and travel in it. 
My only concern is I am suppose to go to SC later this week... !


----------



## lindakc (Sep 11, 2010)

I'm in Atlanta where it looks like we have about 6" of snow but there is freezing rain falling at my home.  Definitely a work from home day.  I was watching the news where they were broadcasting from the bottom of an exit ramp of a normally heavily congested area.  We saw a driver fight so hard to recover from his spinout on an exit ramp that his rear tires caught on fire.  The fire spread rapidly but fortunately he was able to get the car stopped and run for safety.  This is NOT what I signed up for when I moved here from the northeast.


----------



## Strapped-4-Cache (Dec 1, 2010)

lindakc said:


> I was watching the news where they were broadcasting from the bottom of an exit ramp of a normally heavily congested area. We saw a driver fight so hard to recover from his spinout on an exit ramp that his rear tires caught on fire. The fire spread rapidly but fortunately he was able to get the car stopped and run for safety.


I have GOT to look for that clip. What station broadcast it?

BTW, there's no way that my PT Cruiser could spin the tires fast enough to cause them to catch fire. It's four cylinder is just strong enough to push it down the road.


----------



## Hippie2MARS (Sep 3, 2010)

6 inches of snow here in Chattanooga, TN and still snowing. All the schools are closed and a good chunk of the businesses as well. Snow in the South is SUCH fun!


----------



## enwood (Mar 13, 2009)

Just west of Charlotte, we've only gotten about 3-4 inches here so far.  Definitely not as much as Christmas Day, when we topped 8 inches!


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

It was snowing and wet and slippery when I left the house this morning to get to work.  I skipped the downtown highways and instead went through Old East Dallas to get north of downtown .... I almost turned back because it was getting worser and worser each mile ... and then, *POOF* no snow and just barely damp roads ... and then *POOF AGAIN* perfectly dry roads.  

No one in the office would have believed me had I called in.  (Well, except my boss who lives on the same side of town and almost turned around as well)


----------



## Reyn (Feb 10, 2009)

Here in North Alabama we have about 6" to 7". Everything was shut down and they are anticipating it to hang around til about Thurs.    GREAT!


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

As of now it appears we in the Philly area will miss most of this (maybe an inch or two), with the storm in the Midwest going north of us and the one in the Southeast going east of us; but watch out those of you in NYC and to the north, as it appears the two storms will be ganging up on you.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

I stayed in today too, Cobbie! My backyard is still covered in white. The streets appear to be clear. Just hope that roads are clear and safe in the morning. Harley has an appt at the groomer and I don't want to reschedule!!


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

NogDog said:


> As of now it appears we in the Philly area will miss most of this (maybe an inch or two), with the storm in the Midwest going north of us and the one in the Southeast going east of us; but watch out those of you in NYC and to the north, as it appears the two storms will be ganging up on you.


The Weather Channel is now predicting 5-8 inches here, so I guess it's a good thing I got over to the grocery store today before the rush.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

Cobbie said:


> I think we might live in the same general area. Hubby went across to the Love Field area with only two overpasses to cross and said it was okay. Of course, he _always_ thinks it's okay. I, on the other hand, get to stay home and hibernate.


<----- Jim Miller & I-30


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Schools closed today here (about an hour north of Dallas), but hubby was able to drive south to Frisco with no problem. Dog enjoys the white stuff. Me, not so much. I had my fill growing up in N Indiana...


----------



## Reyn (Feb 10, 2009)

Our schools have been closed again for tomorrow.  We will have to go half the summer if we aren't careful.


----------

